# Automatic fly sprayers



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Anyone have one? Do they work? Gosh with one mule the flies are terrible. I forgot how bad they were lol. I sold my cows last July and hadn't had anything but chickens here for almost a year. I HATE flies.

I was just wondering because they sell them at TS. I think they run $60.00- 70.00? which to me is pretty pricey.

I clean out her stall each day but they are still terrible. I also have flypaper on a roll the one that has the imagine of flies on it. Doesn't seem to catch many though.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

One of the reasons I enjoy mules is 'cause they don't attract the flies like horses do - at least where I've lived. Don't understand it, but like it!

I'm not big on using poisons and with the way my stock are kept, I don't need them. No pens/no stalls here. The stock all roam free on the acreage within the perimeter fence.

I don't know anyone who uses those sprayers; probably 'cause most I know keep their stock like I do.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I bought this little one from Valley Vet and it just came it. Going to have DH put it up in their shed today... will see if it works.
Country Vet Automatic Flying Insect Control Kit Waterbury Co (Fly Control - Fly Premise Spray)

Rogo... having lived in San Diego on the base at Miramar for three years... the desert does not have in any way... the sheer amount of bugs the mid Atlantic does.
My horses were never bothered by bugs in the Desert. 
However in this area of the country.... the amount of bugs is impressive!


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

We have the country vet kits. Stalls, feed room, chicken pen, summer kitchen, screen porch, workshop...list goes on.

There are several "flavors". We start with the fly sprayers, then when skeeter season starts we move to the multiple-kill flavor. Nice to have the citrus flavor going on the porch for gatherings, and husband is ever so grateful to grill without being attacked by biters and stingers.

We also use the Spaulding fly predators. Best stuff since sliced bread. We're in Florida in swampy country, so we need all the help we can get!

In His Love
Mich


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

bergere said:


> I bought this little one from Valley Vet and it just came it. Going to have DH put it up in their shed today... will see if it works.
> Country Vet Automatic Flying Insect Control Kit Waterbury Co (Fly Control - Fly Premise Spray)
> 
> Rogo... having lived in San Diego on the base at Miramar for three years... the desert does not have in any way... the sheer amount of bugs the mid Atlantic does.
> ...


Can you do a follow up on this please? I would like to know the results.

Anyone use the spot on in the tube? I see it is like frontline for dogs where you apply it on the horse or mule.

Rogo you are lucky but here in KY with the humidity we have tons of flies.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Will do.

I have been using the Equi spot for the goats and sheep with pretty good luck. 
With the horse's it is so, so.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I live in an insect dense area and the only automatic fly/insect spray I'll use in the house and barn is Konk. It's considered food safe and has been used in dairy barns for ages. It's expensive but I think it goes a lot further than any other product I've tried and I like the idea that it's not as toxic or foul smelling as a lot of other products.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

We used them in when we lived in Tx and they helped quite a bit. I also used one in the tack room to keep the moths from getting into anything.

One of the best things in our barn was ceiling fans. When we bought the place I thought they were silly- one for each stall, three down the center isle just a little over done. With the hot, humid Houston weather and all the bugs the fans were great! I could practically clean the barn when I cranked them up. The bugs didn't last long and the horses were so much more comfortable.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

wr said:


> I live in an insect dense area and the only automatic fly/insect spray I'll use in the house and barn is Konk. It's considered food safe and has been used in dairy barns for ages. It's expensive but I think it goes a lot further than any other product I've tried and I like the idea that it's not as toxic or foul smelling as a lot of other products.


Wr I did a search on this and was wondering if they were discountinuing them? The one site I looked at said close out for the dispensers and the spray was being subbed with another brand due to unavaliability?


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I did pick up one of those fly jars with the smelly bait you mix with water. Phew do those things stink. Not for indoors because of the order so I hung it outside by the stall door but not close enough to smell the stink. I also bought fly strips. I did look at a two pack of fly strips that look like they might work but they were 19.99 at TSC and I know they go on sale once in awhile for $5.00 off so I will wait on that. Country Vet was not as expensive as I thought. Country Vet dispensers were $42 something in a pack with a fly spray and clean air spray . Still cheaper on line with Berge's link.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

LOL I order a lot from Valley Vet, I always end up needing enough I get free shipping too.

I haven't been able to find Konk in the US.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== I haven't been able to find Konk in the US. ===


Konk Insect and Fly Spray - Air Guard Konk Hand-Held and Automatic Insecticide Sprays


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I have four of the unit shown above from Country Vet. I use them in the rabbit shed, horse shed and two in shop.

For the horses, it was in the run in building which is open on one side. It would last about a month on a bottle, and I would put in new batteries each spring. Don't know how long they lasted as I stopped checking in the fall when the bugs died off.

When the bugs got bad, I'd find all three horses hanging out in the shed near the sprayer. It must have created a bit of a "bug free" zone for them. We had to move it up high, as one time it ran out of spray, and the 16 hand gelding decided he would see if he could get it to work again. He tore the door off, but didn't get it off the pole. 

We sold the horses this spring, I need to go get the unit out of the shed so I can use it somewhere else. I think we've had them for 6-7 years now and they all still work. (even the one with the door torn off).

BTW - you can get food safe spray to use with this unit. I use that when I'm working in the summer kitchen on the harvest in the fall.


----------



## Serena (Apr 28, 2004)

I just bought one of the auto sprayers for air freshener that is like $11 - the cans are the same size, you might have to change out the nozzle on the cans with the air freshener can... but instead of 40-50 dollars I was only out $11 for the sprayer and $5 for the fly spray stuff. Within a couple hours NO flies... I did have to adjust it to spray less often so I could go in there without croaking from the smell... but now its on the lowest setting and no bugs... doesnt bother the bunnies or my baby silkies that are penned up in the barn. Plus the buggies arent biting me!


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

Here's a flypaper tip. Get a big roll of the wide flypaper sheets. Toss your mule out for the day, clean your stall, rip off a 2 foot section of fly roll and lay it on the bedding. Sticky side up of course. You will be shocked how many you get and if you do it 2 or 3 times a week it cuts down significantly on the flies. 
I actually just discovered this myself after finding out that living in dairy farm country makes the flies a lot worse.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

mountainwmn said:


> Here's a flypaper tip. Get a big roll of the wide flypaper sheets. Toss your mule out for the day, clean your stall, rip off a 2 foot section of fly roll and lay it on the bedding. Sticky side up of course. You will be shocked how many you get and if you do it 2 or 3 times a week it cuts down significantly on the flies.
> I actually just discovered this myself after finding out that living in dairy farm country makes the flies a lot worse.


I tried this last night WOW in just an hour I couldn't believe the numbers of flies I caught. I am going to try it for a longer time now.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

The wee spray thingy I had DH put up in the shed is working very nicely.

That is a good idea about the fly paper, though for me, a problem as I do not have stalls... and well... you all would be laughing at me, because more than likely it would end up on me and not the floor! LOL


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

bergere said:


> The wee spray thingy I had DH put up in the shed is working very nicely.
> 
> That is a good idea about the fly paper, though for me, a problem as I do not have stalls... and well... you all would be laughing at me, because more than likely it would end up on me and not the floor! LOL


So you have seen a difference in the fly problem? If so i will order one ASAP


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

starjj said:


> So you have seen a difference in the fly problem? If so i will order one ASAP


A great reduction of flies using this. I do see, every once in awhile, one, trying to fly in, but it doesn't get far.
Horse's are really happy with it too.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

bergere said:


> A great reduction of flies using this. I do see, every once in awhile, one, trying to fly in, but it doesn't get far.
> Horse's are really happy with it too.


Thanks for the recommendation


----------

